# Should these "accessories" work "in theory" with the Akai MPK Road 88?



## RoadRoz (Feb 29, 2020)

I'd like to preface this by saying I have no idea what I'm doing and that due to a strange set of circumstances - as well as the limitations of my country's market - somehow the AKAI MPK Road 88 ended up being the most viable option for me.

Going back to my newbie question - I'm looking for confirmation/affirmation that the stand and pedals I've found _should most likely work with it_. I've found very little info about people actually using the MPK Road 88 and so everything I've been able to piece together has been based on rough equivalencies.

The stand I found (out of the few available choices) is the K&M 18953 (WxDxH : 900 x 260 x 600-1000 mm) which seems to fit keyboards similar in size to the MPK Road 88 (WxDxH : 1313 x 378 x 132 mm) and has a 80 kg "load-bearing capacity" while the MPK Road 88 supposedly weighs under 30 kg. So in theory there should be no problems here, yeah?

Then there are the pedals which I am already less confident about. The sustain pedal I have in mind is the Yamaha FC3A, which I'm eyeing as people have confirmed that it works with other modern AKAI devices. The expression/volume pedal I'm considering (out of the three available) is the Roland EV-5, which while I've not found any mention of it being used with AKAI it appears to be generally compatible with a variety of other devices.

Does any of this sound at all reasonable? Am I just completely punching above my weight here?


----------

